# BMQ - April 2012



## Bridger

CFRC: Kitchener
BMQ: April 16, 2012
Trade: Combat Engineer

Who else is going?


----------



## daredevil

Toronto
April 16th
Armoured.


----------



## Buchanan

CFRC: Kingston
BMQ: April 16th/12
Trade: RMS Clerk


----------



## Missocean

CFRC: Montreal
BMQ: April 16th/12
Trade: ACISS


----------



## AngeL0

CFRC: Vancouver
BMQ: April 16th/12
Trade: Vehicle Technician


----------



## Missocean

Someone speak French here? Would like to know who's gonna be with me on the French platon (on April 16th)


----------



## CJN93

I realize this thread is possibly not the best one to post this question, but I am also waiting for my BMQ date. 
Could someone please explain "Merit Listed" and how you know? I am guessing that your recruiter would have to tell you.

Thanks in advance


----------



## AngeL0

Merit listed is what your application status becomes once you have completed your CFAT,Medical,interview, and everything has checked out that you are suitable for employment. You now just need to wait for your recruiter to call you with a job offer.


----------



## Deelo

AngeL0 said:
			
		

> Merit listed is what your application status becomes once you have completed your CFAT,Medical,interview, and everything has checked out that you are suitable for employment. You now just need to wait for your recruiter to call you with a job offer.



An offer is not guaranteed to be forthcoming. Being on the merit list means you are "suitable for an offer" not that you will get one. Always improve your application.


----------



## Wilamanjaro

just got "the offer" 20 minutes ago.

I was aimin' for CBT ENG, but looks like I'm gonna be the next best thing, Vehicle Technician.

April 16th. See you there, Bridger.


----------



## Danni_Girl

Congrats Wilamanjaro!!!


----------



## Bridger

Congrats! 

Which RC are you coming from?


----------



## Wilamanjaro

right!

CFRC: Victoria, BC
BMQ: April 16, 2012
Trade: Vehicle Technician


----------



## AngeL0

Right on wilamanjaro, nice to see I won't be the only BC guy on course. And a Vehicle Tech to boot.


----------



## Red Devil

Just got the call...

Air Weapons Systems Technician. BMQ April 16th.

I look forward to meeting you all. Is there a Facebook page for this BMQ? 

Good luck to all that are waiting.


----------



## Bridger

Congrats!  Lots of good news today!

So far we're all joining this one, we don't have one for our specific BMQ.

2012 Canadian Forces Applicants Facebook Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/366983979998767/


----------



## SamGardner

Got the call today. 

Cfrc: Vancouver
BMQ: April 16
Trade: Infantry

see you all there!!!


----------



## Bridger

Wow, a lot of offers going out today!  Congrats Sam!


----------



## Deelo

Got the offer today!  ;D

CFRC: Kitchener
BMQ: April 23rd
TRADE: ACISS

it took almost 1 year exactly from application to receiving my offer.


----------



## AngeL0

Awesome news guys! Congrats to every one.


----------



## Deelo

AngeL0 said:
			
		

> Awesome news guys! Congrats to every one.



So far looks like I'm the only one to post for the April 23rd course.


----------



## Bridger

Congrats Deelo!  When's your enrollment?

Edit:  Just saw your Application Process update...  I'll see you on April 3rd, we're both being sworn in on the same day!


----------



## Deelo

Bridger said:
			
		

> Congrats Deelo!  When's your enrollment?
> 
> Edit:  Just saw your Application Process update...  I'll see you on April 3rd, we're both being sworn in on the same day!



Nice. I was told to be there at 10 am. You?


----------



## Bridger

Same here, 10:00 hrs, but I'll probably be 15-20 minutes early.


----------



## Rabbit233224

congrats to you guys! i'm hoping to be out there april myself for vehicle technician!


----------



## KeoughJ

My word I have never been so envious of anything as much as I am for all those getting this call. Best of luck to you all guys! Would love to be joining ya!


----------



## Wilamanjaro

@keoughj

whats your situation?


----------



## KeoughJ

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> @keoughj
> 
> whats your situation?



Just playing the waiting game at the moment. Spoke to the NRC on Tuesday and they said that 2/3 of my trade choice (Inf., and Combat Engineer) were being processed and that someone would be reviewing my application in the next few days. 

Been working hard for this for that last while. Managed to pull a 180 from being a lazy slob to a fit motivated machine haha. 

Anyways, I hope I get the call soon that they'll be transferring my app. to my local RC today or early next week. (Hate weekends now) If not I'll be on the phone with them early Tuesday to find out whats going on.


----------



## BucsFanTim

CFRC: Kitchener
BMQ: April 16, 2012
Trade: ACISS


----------



## Williams84

:nod:

Not 100% yet, minor hiccough, fixed today. Fingers crossed. 
I was advised today that I should be prepared for BMQ April 16 - ACISS


----------



## SamGardner

Wow, lots of ACISS people, good luck too all!


----------



## Bridger

SamGardner said:
			
		

> Wow, lots of ACISS people, good luck too all!



No kidding...  Still have my fingers crossed there'll be another Combat Engineer.

Something interesting happened to me today; my RC called to tell me I'm being sworn in on March 29th instead of April 3rd.  Apparently I'm being hired from the current budget year and I have to be sworn in before March 31st.  It'll just be me sworn in that day, eveyone else from Kitchener is still being sworn in on April 3rd.  No big deal, but it's a little disappointing I won't meet anyone until April 14th.


----------



## Deelo

Bridger said:
			
		

> No kidding...  Still have my fingers crossed there'll be another Combat Engineer.
> 
> Something interesting happened to me today; my RC called to tell me I'm being sworn in on March 29th instead of April 3rd.  Apparently I'm being hired from the current budget year and I have to be sworn in before March 31st.  It'll just be me sworn in that day, eveyone else from Kitchener is still being sworn in on April 3rd.  No big deal, but it's a little disappointing I won't meet anyone until April 14th.



Hmm. That's interesting.


----------



## Bridger

Interesting indeed...  Cpl. R called me this afternoon to talk to me about it; I was a little worried until she said she's not calling about anything bad.


----------



## maple360

April 23 here
Marine Engineer!


----------



## matthew1786

maple360 said:
			
		

> April 23 here
> Marine Engineer!



Congrats!


----------



## Deelo

maple360 said:
			
		

> April 23 here
> Marine Engineer!



Congrats! I'm on the April 23 course as well.


----------



## chughes

mine is april 21st for ACISS....

which I am now thinking they meant the 23rd since the 21st is a Saturday??  hmmmm


----------



## AngeL0

chughes said:
			
		

> mine is april 21st for ACISS....
> 
> which I am now thinking they meant the 23rd since the 21st is a Saturday??  hmmmm



Are you sure that's not just the day you get on a plane to fly to Montreal. Because i get on my plane on a Saturday and BMQ starts on a Monday.


----------



## chughes

AngeL0 said:
			
		

> Are you sure that's not just the day you get on a plane to fly to Montreal. Because i get on my plane on a Saturday and BMQ starts on a Monday.



I dont know, I live in Petawawa and will be driving there. This is my second attempt at basic lol last time I arrived just one day before and we sat around all day sunday...


----------



## MMSS

I have not gone through BMQ/BMOQ (yet), but all of the information I have seen from CFLRS states that you have to report in on the Saturday before the course starts.


----------



## chughes

ok in this case I believe Im on the 23rd course then  lol


----------



## Deelo

chughes said:
			
		

> ok in this case I believe Im on the 23rd course then  lol



I believe that to be correct. I'm flying from Toronto on April 21, and the course starts April 23.


----------



## Deelo

chughes said:
			
		

> I dont know, I live in Petawawa and will be driving there. This is my second attempt at basic lol last time I arrived just one day before and we sat around all day sunday...



Out of sheer curiosity, what happened the first time you went through basic?


----------



## chughes

Deelo said:
			
		

> Out of sheer curiosity, what happened the first time you went through basic?



It was nothing related to basic had some issues to sort out at home, i made it to week 5 too  to think I have to do it all over again lol


----------



## Jhunt

Don't feel bad I actually graduated BMQ and have to redo it all when i rejoin...tis the military


----------



## chughes

Jhunt said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad I actually graduated BMQ and have to redo it all when i rejoin...tis the military



Lol oh man, there was someone on my first course like that, but it was his second attempt, he was getting ready for his graduation and he told the course senior to F off and they actually sent him back to week one with our platoon which he later quit, didnt wanna do it all over again


----------



## Jhunt

Wow he is an idiot haha. I was graduated everything totally done was on to training. Oh well rules in the CF are always changing it's just how it is.

good luck to those on basic soon


----------



## MMSS

chughes said:
			
		

> Lol oh man, there was someone on my first course like that, but it was his second attempt, he was getting ready for his graduation and he told the course senior to F off and they actually sent him back to week one with our platoon which he later quit, didnt wanna do it all over again



While I'm sure that insubordination is taken very seriously, I have to think that there would be more than a single incident which prompted a recourse.


----------



## Deelo

chughes said:
			
		

> It was nothing related to basic had some issues to sort out at home, i made it to week 5 too  to think I have to do it all over again lol



It will be fine. We'll all work as a team and make it through.


----------



## cybulski31

Just got my offer today for ACISS

BMQ: April 21st


----------



## jnthncrdns

Congratulations guys.

More and more people are getting the call! Still here waiting and crossing my fingers.


----------



## Buchanan

So I swear in in 2 days!!! Seems like the time flew by since I received my call!! Anyhow can someone accept my request for the facebook account please  I sent the request earlier today...Thanks


----------



## Bridger

Hey, finally someone else in my boat...  Other than myself you're the only person I know of being sworn in before the end of March, same day actually.

Our Facebook group leader is usually pretty quick to accept requests, but I haven't seen him comment on anything all day; I'm sure he'll accept your request sometime tonight.


----------



## Buchanan

Ya I guess they had extra money to spend before year end so other positions came available 
I just wanna start basic to see what it's gonna be like...and the sooner we start the sooner we finish lol!!


----------



## ward0043

Congratulations to those who have received the call!

However, for those of us that are waiting, I remind you that it is a good idea to keep busy (my  :2c. To give you an idea, I have been focusing on my weaknesses; I do strict push-ups, sit ups, and flutter kicks daily, swimming three times a week, doing cycling/yoga classes three to four times a week, cross fit every three to four days, reading the army.ca forums daily, and am learning French through Rosetta Stone, with plans to include some Microsoft Excel and Access tutorial videos to my daily regime.

Whatever you decide to work on, make it count!


----------



## EZYI

CFRC Calgary
BMQ April 16th
Trade ACISS


----------



## mmmjon

Bridger said:
			
		

> Hey, finally someone else in my boat...  Other than myself you're the only person I know of being sworn in before the end of March, same day actually.
> 
> Our Facebook group leader is usually pretty quick to accept requests, but I haven't seen him comment on anything all day; I'm sure he'll accept your request sometime tonight.



Out of curiosity, would that be the group in my signature? 

If so, sorry for the delayed acceptances. I'm usually quick to do so but I worked a tone this week and for some reason, I can't accept request on my phone.


----------



## Rcook121

I sware in on the 11th leave on the 14th and start bmq on the 16th! My trade is infantry soldier. Very excited!


----------



## Rcook121

Has anyone else taken an infantry soldier position and will be taking the April bmq?


----------



## EastCoastDreamer

Just got a call today, applied 2 years ago for EO Tech. In a hard situation right now as i am currently in school for mechanical engineering technology. Have to call back in the morning with my decision. Was told i would be on course by the end of the month. Decisions decisions....


----------



## SamGardner

Rcook121 said:
			
		

> Has anyone else taken an infantry soldier position and will be taking the April bmq?




Ill also be going for Infantry, see you there!!


----------



## SamGardner

Infared said:
			
		

> Just got a call today, applied 2 years ago for EO Tech. In a hard situation right now as i am currently in school for mechanical engineering technology. Have to call back in the morning with my decision. Was told i would be on course by the end of the month. Decisions decisions....



2 years is a long time. Good luck with your decision Infared.


----------



## cybulski31

So who's all going to BMQ on April 21st? 

I am in the ACISS trade. Haven't heard of too many people going that date!
I swear in on the 11th in Ottawa


----------



## mmmjon

Many people have gotten offers for ACISS and will attending BMQ in April.


----------



## chughes

Did anyone else get an offer for a trade you applied to over a year ago and had to go in and update their interiew/medical? Im still waiting to hear back from them about when I swear in


----------



## JCox

Made the merit list mid way through March/2012, hoping for an offer. Trades include Combat Eng and Inf. Anyone from Ottawa on here apply for the same?


----------



## ward0043

Don't hold your breath on Infantry, my file manager just told me today that they are not hiring that many Infantry Officers this year ;(


----------



## PMedMoe

ward0043 said:
			
		

> Don't hold your breath on Infantry, my file manager just told me today that they are not hiring that many Infantry Officers this year ;(



Why would an Inf *Officer* hopeful be posting in a BMQ thread?


----------



## JCox

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Why would an Inf *Officer* hopeful be posting in a BMQ thread?



Haha, yeah i've only applied for NCM trades.


----------



## JCox

Just accepted the offer, BMQ on the 28th for INF, funny how I can't reach anyone to pass the good news o haha.


----------



## EastCoastDreamer

chughes said:
			
		

> Did anyone else get an offer for a trade you applied to over a year ago and had to go in and update their interiew/medical? Im still waiting to hear back from them about when I swear in



Yes i did. Do an update tomorrow morning at 8am.

EO Tech
BMQ April 30th
CFRC Fredericton


----------



## Deelo

cybulski31 said:
			
		

> So who's all going to BMQ on April 21st?
> 
> I am in the ACISS trade. Haven't heard of too many people going that date!
> I swear in on the 11th in Ottawa



I'm going that day, and I met a weapons tech at my swearing in that is on that course as well.


----------



## Donny

Congratulations to all who got calls. You guys are lucky to do BMQ on spring and summer. 

Anybody here got a call for AVN or AC OP ?


----------



## chughes

Infared said:
			
		

> Yes i did. Do an update tomorrow morning at 8am.
> 
> EO Tech
> BMQ April 30th
> CFRC Fredericton




ok good I wasnt the only one lol Noone called me a week after my update, so I called them and they told me all the rest of the details of when i swear in and so on..


----------



## Deelo

chughes said:
			
		

> ok good I wasnt the only one lol Noone called me a week after my update, so I called them and they told me all the rest of the details of when i swear in and so on..



So when do you swear in?


----------



## Monochromatico

CFRC: Victoria
BMQ: April 16, 2012
Trade: Vehicle Technician

Just got sworn in today. Very exciting stuff. Really hope I like vehicle tech!


----------



## chughes

Deelo said:
			
		

> So when do you swear in?



oh lol I swear in April 17th in Ottawa
and my course starts on April  23rd


----------



## cybulski31

Everyone who's going on the 21st should join the group 2012 Canadian Forces Applicants on facebook ! 

I'll see you there on the 21st for BMQ !

I swear in on the 11th in Ottawa


----------



## Nyxis

Has anyone been loaded on this one yet?


----------



## EastCoastDreamer

Is there a group for the april 30th bmq? i fly out on the 28th


----------



## jazzy0410

CFRC: Monreal
BMQ: April 16, 2012
Trade: RMS clerk

Got the call on the 3th, swearing in on the 12, and leaving on the 14th!!!!


----------



## Deelo

Nyxis said:
			
		

> Has anyone been loaded on this one yet?



A number of us are on the 23 April course, and a number of others are on the 16 April course. Haven't seen as many for the 30th yet. 

Edited typo


----------



## steinerz

BMQ-  April 30
ATIS Tech
CFRC- Ottawa

See you there.


----------



## sallu

BMOQ-  April 30
NCSE
CFRC- Saint Jean Sur 
flying to Montreal on April 28
See you there.


----------



## Alejandrot

Infared said:
			
		

> Yes i did. Do an update tomorrow morning at 8am.
> 
> EO Tech
> BMQ April 30th
> CFRC Fredericton



EO Tech
BMQ: April 30th
CFRC: Oshawa, Ontario

See you there, hopefully, my friend.


----------



## EastCoastDreamer

See you there! everyone on BMQ for the 30th flying out on the 28th??


----------



## bkens

Any NCM-SEP from the Toronto area with exams finishing on April 27th have dates yet?


----------



## Donovanpayne

CFRC: Calgary
BMQ: April 23, 2012
Trade: ACISS

Just got the call today so now I'm in a big rush to get everything done this week. I was actually supposed to go to BMQ last August but couldn't go to my course do to some medical reasons. So I'm very excited and very nervous! It's been a long two year wait for me. I look forward to meeting some of you there!


----------



## Deelo

Donovanpayne said:
			
		

> CFRC: Calgary
> BMQ: April 23, 2012
> Trade: ACISS
> 
> Just got the call today so now I'm in a big rush to get everything done this week. I was actually supposed to go to BMQ last August but couldn't go to my course do to some medical reasons. So I'm very excited and very nervous! It's been a long two year wait for me. I look forward to meeting some of you there!



Congrats! I'm on that course too!


----------



## alucky

Deelo said:
			
		

> Congrats! I'm on that course too!



Congrats guys! So am I!


----------



## Deelo

alucky said:
			
		

> Congrats guys! So am I!



Which platoon?


----------



## Miller97

daredevil said:
			
		

> Toronto
> April 16th
> Armoured.



hopefully you're one of the few...I can't believe they are hiring again this year all the regiments are overflowing


----------



## alucky

Deelo said:
			
		

> Which platoon?



I'm on course 0446E (not sure if that is what my platoon is called?). I fly out tomorrow morning and am coming all the way from BC!


----------



## jome

CFRC: Calgary
BMQ: April 30, 2012
Trade: AVS TECH


----------



## RyaeC

Stilll waiting for the call! Congrats to everyone! Good luck guys!


----------



## Donny

RyaeC said:
			
		

> Stilll waiting for the call! Congrats to everyone! Good luck guys!


What's the trade you applied?


----------



## RyaeC

Infantry and Steward, Army and Navy, I know polar opposites but originally I chose Infantry , but family and friends were all iffy about it and did not support me with my choice.

So I chose Steward, as it has some similarities to my current job, and was interesting to me. After I talked to my family about it though, and personally thought about it, I realized it was my life, and I should do what makes me happy. 

Now my family are more supportive about me going for the Infantry. So I am thrilled. :nod:


----------



## Donny

RyaeC said:
			
		

> Infantry and Steward, Army and Navy, I know polar opposites but originally I chose Infantry , but family and friends were all iffy about it and did not support me with my choice.
> 
> So I chose Steward, as it has some similarities to my current job, and was interesting to me. After I talked to my family about it though, and personally thought about it, I realized it was my life, and I should do what makes me happy.
> 
> Now my family are more supportive about me going for the Infantry. So I am thrilled. :nod:


Good
Good luck! I know some trades got opened on 26th


----------

